# anyone no what this is



## cjsworld (May 20, 2009)

anyone no what this is my son dug it up


----------



## cjsworld (May 20, 2009)

another pic


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2009)

Looks like the handle to a sword which might have been used in a Mason's Lodge Ceremony, they find them here in New Jersey from time to time. Where did he dig it?
               Jim


----------



## mgardziella (May 20, 2009)

Wow that's cool.  I'd have felt like Indiana Jones if I dug that up.


----------



## capsoda (May 20, 2009)

Could be Tommy Chong's broken sword in the Corsican Brothers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ_a48kMgAA

 Looks like a fancy letter opener.


----------



## cjsworld (May 20, 2009)

I think he is the new Indiana Jones, 
 I joined this site after i clicked on and it was so easy didnt realise its a U.S.A site.
 Im English so really i think its best i join a site closer to home but yours seems so easy and straight forward.
 Thanks for your help and funny coments,its a great site..Jo..xxxxxx


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2009)

Actually, our founding father, Roger, is a Briton.. you are not so far from home, here!![]

 ..By the way, I think I have the other half of that piece.. it looks like a match judging from my latest X-ray images..


----------

